# Refuge questions



## Fowl life (Oct 4, 2012)

Kinda curious on the hunting and amount of birds on Nayanquing,shiawassee,fish point ect. Anyone been hunting any of these?


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Is this Chad Belding? I could see him asking this:lol:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Limits daily in all zones. 
Banded birds getting clipped at a 3:1 ratio.
Swedish bikini models available for after hunt massages.
Open bar and AYCE prime rib buffet as well.

Good luck.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Swedish that sucks. I like my German Austria girls double arm loading cold frostiness.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

are you serious... did somone pay you to post that?????


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

KLR said:


> Limits daily in all zones.
> Banded birds getting clipped at a 3:1 ratio.
> Swedish bikini models available for after hunt massages.
> Open bar and AYCE prime rib buffet as well.
> ...



Holy crap reserve me a zone, any zone! :lol:


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Fowl life said:


> Kinda curious on the hunting and amount of birds on Nayanquing,shiawassee,fish point ect. Anyone been hunting any of these?


There is absolutely no birds at any of the above mentioned areas they all migrated already. Yep actually your best bet to find birds will be the Cabelas retention pond in Dundee.:lol:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Of course, we are talking about puddle ducks at at a refuge.











So of course, the Swedish bikini models are male.
Not there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Best thread I've seen in awhile :lol:


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

KLR said:


> Of course, we are talking about puddle ducks at at a refuge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

They are in the zones with water!


"StinkFinger"


----------



## DRuff2 (Mar 21, 2012)

If anyone has an extra spot in the boat to one of these spots I'm looking to tag along.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

KLR said:


> Limits daily in all zones.
> Banded birds getting clipped at a 3:1 ratio.
> Swedish bikini models available for after hunt massages.
> Open bar and AYCE prime rib buffet as well.
> ...


but look out for the native americans smoking the peace pipes!


----------



## livelong (Dec 29, 2010)

I saw two big brown ducks leave the refuge at Fish Point today. I could let you know if they come back.

(Sorry, I rarely find anyone with less posts than I have to be a smart **** too)


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)




----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Filled the boat with coots, gallinules, rails, and grebes on Sunday.


----------



## Fowl life (Oct 4, 2012)

So much for a "good" answer! I see common sents is lacking in this department!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowl life said:


> So much for a "good" answer! I see common sents is lacking in this department!!!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Nobody is going to do your scouting/homework for you bud. Nature of the beast...You're better off to post asking to hunt with someone and buying breakfast or chipping in for gas then asking about the spot... It's common sense by the way..


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, not a good idea saying someone is lacking common 'sents' while you spell it wrong.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

commin scents wood till me berds are thur, hunters two... but thats lacking here


----------

